# Pining Polly



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on here to post for a while - all sorts of things going on.

This is a bit of an odd one! We've found the most wonderful home boarder for when we have to go away with work, and Polly went to stay with her for the past 8 days. Went to pick her up yesterday and she wasn't exactly as enthusiastic as usual to see me. Actually, she looked a bit confused and kept on looking at me, then at the home boarder, then going to her bed, then repeat. Brought her home and she just hopped on the bed and didn't come to see me all evening. Offered her one of her bestest in the whole world treats and she just turned her head away. And today she's just lying there curled up, not making eye contact, not really bothered with anything at all. Doesn't want to go out. Doesn't want to eat.

When we were away, there was another dog boarding whom I know she just loves and of course she just loves the person who looks after her as well. And her family too. I do wonder if leaving her doggy buddy and her lovely boarding family and coming back to the quietness of just me (on my own at the moment - my husband isn't coming back until Friday and then we won't be seeing any of the children for a few weeks) is making her a bit low?

Has anyone else had this?

I'm going to encourage her to go out again in a minute. I think a good sniffy walk in the woods would do us both good! (It does feel awfully strange and quiet - me in one room and her in another!)

Toffin
x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

wow! She clearly had a good time there and misses her buddy. Wish I could find a home boarding like that near where I live for when we go on vacation this winter.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Barb. It is really difficult finding good, kind people isn't it? I just have to find someone south of London for January and it's proving a huge challenge!

Good luck with your search.

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like she had a great time.....could it be that she is a bit tired after all the excitement?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless her, bet you are feeling a bit upset, I know I would be! It's great she loves it with the home boarder though, she clearly enjoys her time there. Jasper stays with my mum if we go away and usually when jasper comes back he goes and gets in his crate and is a bit quiet. I just think it's a bit confusing for them and the change stresses them a little. I'm sure she'll come round a day or two. Jasper usually does xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Sounds like she had a great time.....could it be that she is a bit tired after all the excitement?


Thanks, Cat. Actually, she could be - I'll tell myself that! She goes on really long walks every day (2 hours) and probably doesn't have as much time to snooze as when she's with me and I'm working (at home).

She's now lying in her bed in the kitchen snoring whilst I'm finishing off work for the day. So we're getting back to normal...

Toffin
x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Bless her, bet you are feeling a bit upset, I know I would be! It's great she loves it with the home boarder though, she clearly enjoys her time there. Jasper stays with my mum if we go away and usually when jasper comes back he goes and gets in his crate and is a bit quiet. I just think it's a bit confusing for them and the change stresses them a little. I'm sure she'll come round a day or two. Jasper usually does xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How lovely that you have your mum to look after Jasper, and how funny that he goes in his crate when he gets back to you. They're lovely, aren't they?

Polly actually doesn't have a crate now, apart from when she's in the car. She has a day bed in the kitchen, also a chair with a rug on it and I put a little bed out for her in the courtyard when the sun is out - she loves lying there looking at the garden. At night she sleeps on the bed with us now. I've never let it happen with previous dogs, but have done so this time. Oh dear...

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has his crate as a den, plus he's a creature of habit and would stress if we took it away. He still has his first bed too, luckily he never out grew it or chewed it. I dread the day I have to get him a new one. He won't be impressed! Funny little man. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah, Polly has her first bed too. That's the one I put outside for her and she sometimes has it under the kitchen table where she feels all safe and sound. Aren't they lovely.

An update - Miss P is now back to her usual self. All waggy tailed and snuggly. Maybe she was tired, maybe it was the change, maybe she was pining for her doggie buddy and her lovely home boarder. But now we're back to being best of friends and all's fine in the world. I took a break from work this afternoon and we snuggled up on the sofa watching the television to the sound of her snoring. Just wonderful!

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Told you! it's exactly what jasper is like! Glad she's back to her happy snuggly gorgeous self xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A friend's GSD always used to be stand offish when she collected him from kennels. She always felt as if he was punishing her for putting him in kennels to begin with, but actually I reckon he was just tired and in need of his own space to recover in.
(They were lovely kennels, but not home. )


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cav used to be cool towards me after his stay in kennels. It didn't last long. He once came home and weed on all the beds! 
I think little Polly is telling you to get her a permanent playmate!


----------

